# Randolph To The Knicks For Frye and Francis



## NYKFan

What do you guys think?

"
By Adrian Wojnarowski
Thursday, Jun 28, 2007 3:20 pm EDT
NEW YORK – With hours until tonight's NBA Draft, here are the latest trade possibilities percolating around the league. 

• The New Jersey Nets delivered a proposal of Richard Jefferson, Nenad Krstic and Jason Collins to the Pacers for Jermaine O'Neal, multiple league sources said Thursday. Krstic is rehabilitating a torn ACL suffered early last season, but is expected to be back for the start of the season. There isn't any draft day urgency to the deal because no picks are involved, so if the scenario does advance, sources expect it would not happen until July. 

*• The Portland Trail Blazers and New York Knicks have had serious discussions about a trade that would send Zach Randolph and Martell Webster to the Knicks for Steve Francis and Channing Frye. Other parts have been included in proposals, but all combinations include Randolph*. 

• The Washington Wizards are believed to be eying Italian guard Marco Belinelli with the 16th pick. 

• Sean Williams, the troubled Boston College center, is expected to be the Nets' choice at No. 17"


----------



## EwingStarksOakley94

*Re: Randolph, Webster to Knicks?*

No No No No!


----------



## Floods

*Re: Randolph, Webster to Knicks?*

aawwww you beat me to it DAMN YOU :curse:


----------



## LamarButler

*Re: Randolph, Webster to Knicks?*

Good deal for the Knicks IMO. I really don't like Curry or Randolph's playing styles but I think they could make a good frontcourt, just due to sheer talent. Big men aren't known to disrupt each other's chemistry like guards do. Anyways, Randolph can make up for Curry's lack of rebounding.


----------



## knicksfan

*Re: Randolph, Webster to Knicks?*

Zach Randolph and Martell Webster to the Knicks for Steve Francis and Channing Frye. I'd pull that if I'm Isiah. Hell, Martell will be SPECIAL. This is a phenomenal trade for us.


----------



## TheTruth34

*Re: Randolph, Webster to Knicks?*

why? and screw up the phenomenon of oden and randolph. ( both from indiana) hello!!!


----------



## alphaorange

*No deal.....*

Webster would be a welcome addition but Randolph doesn't complement Curry in any way. Nor does he furnish needed shot blocking. Plus, the money he gets is far too much.


----------



## knicksfan

*Re: Randolph, Webster to Knicks?*

Unfortunately, no Randolph, but looks like Freddie Jones, Zach Randolph and Dan Dickau for Frye + Francis


----------



## knicksfan

*Re: Randolph, Webster to Knicks?*

Edit, no Webster. That hurts me, I wanted him bad.


----------



## urwhatueati8god

*Re: Randolph, Webster to Knicks?*

:frenchy:


----------



## #10

*Re: Randolph, Webster to Knicks?*

Terrible for both teams. Zach is much better than Frye, so it stinks for Portland, and Zach and Curry won't work well together.


----------



## NYKFan

*Re: Randolph, Webster to Knicks?*

Supposedly, Now its a done deal.

" 
By Adrian Wojnarowski

Thursday, Jun 28, 2007 7:56 pm EDT

• The New York Knicks just traded Channing Frye and Steve Francis to the Portland Trail Blazers for Zach Randolph, Dan Dickau and Fred Jones.

• As much as every executive in the league believes the New York Knicks have guaranteed the No. 23 spot in the draft to DePaul sophomore Wilson Chandler, those plans are suddenly threatened by the possibility of the Miami Heat drafting Chandler at No. 20, a league source said. Chandler used a phantom ankle injury to cancel workouts with several teams, and he's never worked out for the Heat. "


----------



## KVIP112

*Re: Randolph, Webster to Knicks?*

Zach, Dickau, Fred Jones for Francis and Frye. I like it. Will dump Dickau but will keep Fred Jones for D at teh 2 guard spot. Randolph Marbs Curry Wow! good job isiah!


----------



## ChosenFEW

*Re: Randolph, Webster to Knicks?*



knicksfan said:


> Edit, no Webster. That hurts me, I wanted him bad.


me too...


----------



## bosiydid

*Re: Randolph, Webster to Knicks?*

Those two added pieces are expiring contracts! Randolph has 4 years remaining and is only 25 years old.


----------



## HKF

*Re: Randolph, Webster to Knicks?*

The Knicks gave up trash and got back talent. Okay with me.


----------



## Zuca

*Re: Randolph, Webster to Knicks?*

Any chance that NY can trade Randolph and someone else to Detroit for Rasheed?


----------



## EwingStarksOakley94

*Re: Randolph, Webster to Knicks?*

Okay. I've had some time to think it over and I've come around. We definitely got the greater value. It's hard to argue. Let's just hope Randolph can be on his best behavior in NYC.


----------



## cimalee

*Re: Randolph, Webster to Knicks?*

Zbo is gonna be great in Ny you guys are getting an all star expect 24 & 12 in the east , I will miss Zach


----------



## USSKittyHawk

*Re: Randolph, Webster to Knicks?*



EwingStarksOakley94 said:


> Okay. I've had some time to think it over and I've come around. We definitely got the greater value. It's hard to argue. Let's just hope Randolph can be on his best behavior in NYC.


I agree, if Zach can be on his best behavior, and play well then I have no problems with this trade, I grew sour on Frye in the first place.


----------



## The True Essence

*Re: Randolph, Webster to Knicks?*



Zuca said:


> Any chance that NY can trade Randolph and someone else to Detroit for Rasheed?



Why? Sheed is old.......Zach is infinitely better and about 10 years younger


----------



## Tragedy

*Re: Randolph, Webster to Knicks?*

Hmmmm.

I called it.

http://www.basketballforum.com/new-york-knicks/247571-im-going-out-limb-here.html


----------



## Kiyaman

*Re: Randolph, Webster to Knicks?*

*Let me get this right! I have to add this up:* 

We gave up Penny expired contract and a second season Athletic player Ariza for a bothered Star-Player Francis. 
Now we are giving up another second season athletic player Channing Frye with Francis for Zack Randolph who can only score from the left, and is lazy on getting back on defense. Plus need 35 MPG to avwerage a 19-9. 
*Still adding:* 
The Knicks just drafted 6.8 F-Wilson Chandler, and sigmed 6.9 F-Randolph Morris. And just traded for 6.9 F-Zack Randoph. 
Zack! Zack! Zack! 
*Still! David Lee is the Best PF/SF on the Knicks to Start and Finish, plus the best BIGMAN on the Knicks to safely play alongside with Eddy Curry.* 

*Still Adding:* 
The Knicks also have 6.7 F-Malik Rose, 6.11 F-Jefferies, 6.7 F-Balkman, and 6.6 F-Q.Richardson. 
*The Knicks have 8-Fowards, 2-Centers, 3-PG, and 1 SG in Crawford, on their roster.* 

*Portland* just Drafted C-Greg Oden who will give PF-Channing Frye alot of room in the paint on bothsides of the court. They are YOUNG! so no pressure should be expected from them two in the Western Conference next season *(watchout!). *
Now Portland have an experience Star PG in Francis next season who they will team-up with Young athletic Webster in the backcourt. Francis finally have the chance to Lead this young Athletic Portland Team with all the experience he learned in Houston, Orlando, and New York *(Watchout).* 

Do I have to add anymore???


----------



## HKF

*Re: Randolph, Webster to Knicks?*

Yes, Frye sucks. Why are you denying this? What has Ariza done? Ariza is decent, but nothing more than a role player. Balkman is better than him now.


----------



## Tragedy

*Re: Randolph, Webster to Knicks?*

Star...PG...in...Francis?

Does not compute.

And Frye isn't gonna turn into a big time player. I'll take Randolph and his talent and the chance that you could trade him later on.


----------



## ChosenFEW

*Re: Randolph, Webster to Knicks?*

20 and 10 people.....

heres a list i stole from the blazers forum





> Ming Yao 25.0////9.4
> * Zach Randolph 23.6///// 10.1*
> Chris Bosh 22.6 //////10.7
> Kevin Garnett 22.4 /////12.8
> Carlos Boozer 20.9/////// 11.7
> Pau Gasol 20.8 //////9.8
> Elton Brand 20.5 /////9.3
> Amare Stoudemire 20.4 ///////////9.6
> Tim Duncan 20.0 /////////10.6


what do you think is going to happen when eddy gets doubled and tripled?....forget that......with randolph teams have to think twice about who they double down low.......Curry has to work on his passing game A.S.A.P...


----------



## mediocre man

*Re: Randolph, Webster to Knicks?*

Welcome to the world of Zach Randolph

•1995. Thirty days in juvenile detention for shoplifting.

•High school years: Thirty days of house arrest for battery.

•Thirty days in juvenile detention for receiving stolen property, a gun.

•2002. Underage drinking arrest in Marion, Ind., his hometown.

•2003. Team suspension by the Trail Blazers for sucker-punching teammate Ruben Patterson in practice and breaking his eye socket.

•2003. Arrested in Portland for driving under the influence of intoxicants and marijuana.

•2004. Accused by police of lying in an investigation of his brother shooting three men in an Indiana nightclub.

•2006. Suspended by the Trail Blazers for making obscene gestures to fans after a game in Indiana.

•2006. Sued by a Portland woman for sexual assault, though prosecutors didn't file criminal charges.

•2007. Left a strip club without paying the bill while he was on bereavement leave from the team and missed three games after the death of his girlfriend's cousin.

•2007. Earlier this month, police were called to the parking lot of a strip club where Randolph and teammate Darius Miles were part of a gathering and a gunshot was fired.



Glad he's gone, but you have a guy who will score and rebound like a beast in the east.


----------



## knicksfan89

*Re: Randolph, Webster to Knicks?*

I think this is a great deal for the knicks and I called it as well, the arrival of Greg Oden in portland made randolph expandable, plus we got a great 6th man in martell webster


----------



## da1nonly

*Re: Randolph, Webster to Knicks?*



mediocre man said:


> Welcome to the world of Zach Randolph
> 
> •1995. Thirty days in juvenile detention for shoplifting.
> 
> •High school years: Thirty days of house arrest for battery.
> 
> •Thirty days in juvenile detention for receiving stolen property, a gun.
> 
> •2002. Underage drinking arrest in Marion, Ind., his hometown.
> 
> •2003. Team suspension by the Trail Blazers for sucker-punching teammate Ruben Patterson in practice and breaking his eye socket.
> 
> •2003. Arrested in Portland for driving under the influence of intoxicants and marijuana.
> 
> •2004. Accused by police of lying in an investigation of his brother shooting three men in an Indiana nightclub.
> 
> •2006. Suspended by the Trail Blazers for making obscene gestures to fans after a game in Indiana.
> 
> •2006. Sued by a Portland woman for sexual assault, though prosecutors didn't file criminal charges.
> 
> •2007. Left a strip club without paying the bill while he was on bereavement leave from the team and missed three games after the death of his girlfriend's cousin.
> 
> •2007. Earlier this month, police were called to the parking lot of a strip club where Randolph and teammate Darius Miles were part of a gathering and a gunshot was fired.
> 
> 
> 
> Glad he's gone, but you have a guy who will score and rebound like a beast in the east.



He'll have so much fun in NY


----------



## knicksfan89

*Re: Randolph, Webster to Knicks?*

whoops my mistake it wasn't webster it was dickau and fred jones who we also got


----------



## Blazer Freak

*Re: Randolph, Webster to Knicks?*



Kiyaman said:


> *Let me get this right! I have to add this up:*
> 
> We gave up Penny expired contract and a second season Athletic player Ariza for a bothered Star-Player Francis.
> Now we are giving up another second season athletic player Channing Frye with Francis for Zack Randolph who can only score from the left, and is lazy on getting back on defense. Plus need 35 MPG to avwerage a 19-9.
> *Still adding:*
> The Knicks just drafted 6.8 F-Wilson Chandler, and sigmed 6.9 F-Randolph Morris. And just traded for 6.9 F-Zack Randoph.
> Zack! Zack! Zack!
> *Still! David Lee is the Best PF/SF on the Knicks to Start and Finish, plus the best BIGMAN on the Knicks to safely play alongside with Eddy Curry.*
> 
> *Still Adding:*
> The Knicks also have 6.7 F-Malik Rose, 6.11 F-Jefferies, 6.7 F-Balkman, and 6.6 F-Q.Richardson.
> *The Knicks have 8-Fowards, 2-Centers, 3-PG, and 1 SG in Crawford, on their roster.*
> 
> *Portland* just Drafted C-Greg Oden who will give PF-Channing Frye alot of room in the paint on bothsides of the court. They are YOUNG! so no pressure should be expected from them two in the Western Conference next season *(watchout!). *
> Now Portland have an experience Star PG in Francis next season who they will team-up with Young athletic Webster in the backcourt. Francis finally have the chance to Lead this young Athletic Portland Team with all the experience he learned in Houston, Orlando, and New York *(Watchout).*
> 
> Do I have to add anymore???


Hm...Well ZBo is definitely better than David Lee..You totally forgot about LaMarcus Aldridge and yup...Brandon Roy too.

Pretty close though. And Stevie is far from a star, and will most likely be bought out.


----------



## USSKittyHawk

*Re: Randolph, Webster to Knicks?*



mediocre man said:


> Welcome to the world of Zach Randolph
> 
> •1995. Thirty days in juvenile detention for shoplifting.
> 
> •High school years: Thirty days of house arrest for battery.
> 
> •Thirty days in juvenile detention for receiving stolen property, a gun.
> 
> •2002. Underage drinking arrest in Marion, Ind., his hometown.
> 
> •2003. Team suspension by the Trail Blazers for sucker-punching teammate Ruben Patterson in practice and breaking his eye socket.
> 
> •2003. Arrested in Portland for driving under the influence of intoxicants and marijuana.
> 
> •2004. Accused by police of lying in an investigation of his brother shooting three men in an Indiana nightclub.
> 
> •2006. Suspended by the Trail Blazers for making obscene gestures to fans after a game in Indiana.
> 
> •2006. Sued by a Portland woman for sexual assault, though prosecutors didn't file criminal charges.
> 
> •2007. Left a strip club without paying the bill while he was on bereavement leave from the team and missed three games after the death of his girlfriend's cousin.
> 
> •2007. Earlier this month, police were called to the parking lot of a strip club where Randolph and teammate Darius Miles were part of a gathering and a gunshot was fired.
> 
> 
> 
> Glad he's gone, but you have a guy who will score and rebound like a beast in the east.


You have his rap sheet for what? Who cares, you act like the NBA is full of choir boys get real. We really couldn't care less what he did in the past, because he has a clean sheet here, besides this is New York, you act like we suppose to be scared of his past, we done seen it all here in the world of sports in the Big Apple.


----------



## knicksfan

Unfortunately, looks like we'll never see Jones or Dickau with the trading for the rights of Demtrius Nichols.


----------



## Floods

Basketball-wise this is a great trade for the Knicks but Zach Randolph running loose in New York City could be a safety hazard.


----------



## Floods

*Re: Randolph, Webster to Knicks?*



USSKittyHawk said:


> You have his rap sheet for what? Who cares, you act like the NBA is full of choir boys get real. We really couldn't care less what he did in the past, because he has a clean sheet here, besides this is New York, *you act like we suppose to be scared of his past, we done seen it all here in the world of sports in the Big Apple*.


Just FYI if Randolph does something really stupid in NYC he'll probably get suspended for a while which will NY with **** from that trade.


----------



## KVIP112

knicksfan said:


> Unfortunately, looks like we'll never see Jones or Dickau with the trading for the rights of Demtrius Nichols.


IDC, I'd rather have Demetris Nichols instead of Fred Jones because Nichols can shoot and play D where Jones can dunk and play D and we need a shooter since having 2 big men that will get double teams and want to kick it out for an easy three. Dickau, we never needed. Jones and Dickau were just fillers and expiring contracts so we could get rid of Francis and upgrade at PF.


----------



## USSKittyHawk

*Re: Randolph, Webster to Knicks?*



David_Ortiz said:


> Just FYI if Randolph does something really stupid in NYC he'll probably get suspended for a while which will NY with **** from that trade.


Oh here comes another one, any player on any given day can do something stupid, regardless if they play for New York or not. See Ron Artest, Jason Kidd, Kobe Bryant....so your point is moot.


----------



## Floods

*Re: Randolph, Webster to Knicks?*



USSKittyHawk said:


> Oh here comes another one, any player on any given day can do something stupid, regardless if they play for New York or not. See Ron Artest, Jason Kidd, Kobe Bryant....so your point is moot.


Kidd or Kobe haven't really made habits out of breaking the law and getting arrested, to my knowledge.


> Originally Posted by *mediocre man*_Welcome to the world of Zach Randolph_
> 
> _•1995. Thirty days in juvenile detention for shoplifting._
> 
> _•High school years: Thirty days of house arrest for battery._
> 
> _•Thirty days in juvenile detention for receiving stolen property, a gun._
> 
> _•2002. Underage drinking arrest in Marion, Ind., his hometown._
> 
> _•2003. Team suspension by the Trail Blazers for sucker-punching teammate Ruben Patterson in practice and breaking his eye socket._
> 
> _•2003. Arrested in Portland for driving under the influence of intoxicants and marijuana._
> 
> _•2004. Accused by police of lying in an investigation of his brother shooting three men in an Indiana nightclub._
> 
> _•2006. Suspended by the Trail Blazers for making obscene gestures to fans after a game in Indiana._
> 
> _•2006. Sued by a Portland woman for sexual assault, though prosecutors didn't file criminal charges._
> 
> _•2007. Left a strip club without paying the bill while he was on bereavement leave from the team and missed three games after the death of his girlfriend's cousin._
> 
> _•2007. Earlier this month, police were called to the parking lot of a strip club where Randolph and teammate Darius Miles were part of a gathering and a gunshot was fired._


_Ron Artest only has about half that resume. And I did say that basketball wise it's a good deal for NY right? It's just Randolph having the run of New York that should be scaring people._


----------



## USSKittyHawk

*Re: Randolph, Webster to Knicks?*



David_Ortiz said:


> [/i]
> 
> _Ron Artest only has about half that resume. And I did say that basketball wise it's a good deal for NY right? It's just Randolph having the run of New York that should be scaring people._


Benoit didn't have much of a resume at all but that didn't stop him from killing his entire family so once again your point is moot. Now back to the topic at hand on how he can help us win some ball games. Haters..please exit right.


----------



## Floods

*Re: Randolph, Webster to Knicks?*



USSKittyHawk said:


> Benoit didn't have much of a resume at all but that didn't stop him from killing his entire family so once again your point is moot. Now back to the topic at hand on how he can help us win some ball games. Haters..please exit right.


I'll be sure to edit you for trolling and baiting.
Bye Bye


----------



## Real

*Re: Randolph, Webster to Knicks?*

It's a great trade _on paper_ for the Knicks. They get a 23-10 guy for a terribly-bad contract and Channing Frye who didn't fare too well last year. 

For Zach Randolph personally it's a bad trade for him, because I think if there was anything that could be done to keep him out of trouble, it would be being traded to a veteran ball club with a great atmosphere. Unfortunately I don't see that in New York. 

Anyone who dismisses Zach Randolph's long list of past transgressions against the law as not that big of a deal is fooling themselves, because it is an issue. Otherwise the Knicks wouldn't have gotten him for what they got him for. But if he can stay out of trouble, and pair him up with Eddy Curry up front, it's the best trade of the Isiah Thomas era. Ethier way I give kudos to him for even having the guts to do this trade.


----------



## USSKittyHawk

*Re: Randolph, Webster to Knicks?*



Real said:


> It's a great trade _on paper_ for the Knicks. They get a 23-10 guy for a terribly-bad contract and Channing Frye who didn't fare too well last year.
> 
> For Zach Randolph personally it's a bad trade for him, because I think if there was anything that could be done to keep him out of trouble, it would be being traded to a veteran ball club with a great atmosphere. Unfortunately I don't see that in New York.


Of course you would say that...how has Marcus Williams work out for you so far since he was drafted? Last time I checked he was a model citizen. Like I said repeatedly, he gets a clean slate with me, and I'm so sick and tired of everyone saying New York is not a good atmosphere because many athletes who have been in trouble with the law sure didn't play for the Knicks when they *** got arrested. It's all sour grapes from some fans who just want to see the guy fail and is posting like they hope he fails, which is pretty typical. I'm a give the kid the benefit of the doubt.


----------



## Da Grinch

*Re: Randolph, Webster to Knicks?*



USSKittyHawk said:


> Of course you would say that...how has Marcus Williams work out for you so far since he was drafted? Last time I checked he was a model citizen. Like I said repeatedly, he gets a clean slate with me, and I'm so sick and tired of everyone saying New York is not a good atmosphere because many athletes who have been in trouble with the law sure didn't play for the Knicks when they *** got arrested. It's all sour grapes from some fans who just want to see the guy fail and is posting like they hope he fails, which is pretty typical. I'm a give the kid the benefit of the doubt.


 i'm gonna co-sign this.

I'm not zach's keeper and most of his "criminal acts " he did before he was 21 and under , I am more than willing to give him the benefit of the doubt and say he's matured until proven otherwise.

besides , the knicks lack a mean streak at least _now_ some1 on the interior has been in a real fight before ...and fighting nate robinson doesn't count.


----------



## TwinkieFoot

Personally, I HATED the deal when it was first made. I did not feel as though a guy like Zach Randolph complemented what we were trying to do as a team out on the floor. As good of a player he is, he seems to be redundant with Curry on board. In addition to that, his health has been called into question that past couple of seasons and is owed a ridiculous amount of money.

On the flip note, there is almost room for positive. I started to think that as many issues Randolph has on and off the court, he may have some value in a trade. This trade may be us positioning ourselves in a better positive to make another big time move. If we don't make that move, it's possible we can find methods for Randolph to coexist with what we already have in NY. Although he is a post player and lacks any intangibles in the game, I completely forgot of how Randolph went about being the player he is. He is left handed. Curry is right handed. That means that their comfort spots on the floor do not overlap each other. In addition to that, Randolph has a good jump shot and midrange game. With a little work and time to get to know each other, it may work.


----------



## SheedSoNasty

*Re: Randolph, Webster to Knicks?*



USSKittyHawk said:


> Oh here comes another one, any player on any given day can do something stupid, regardless if they play for New York or not. See Ron Artest, Jason Kidd, Kobe Bryant....so your point is moot.


You're missing the point. Zach is more prone to making bad decisions than the average NBA player.


----------



## USSKittyHawk

*Re: Randolph, Webster to Knicks?*



SheedSoNasty said:


> You're missing the point. Zach is more prone to making bad decisions than the average NBA player.


You're missing the point, we don't care, he has a clean slate here. If it happens it happens, I'm not going to sit here and dwell on it. I'm more concerned about his on court activities at this time and if it will finally get us back on track.


----------



## Five5even

im going to laugh so hard when all you knick fans realize that There is Zach Randolph and Eddie Curry on your team, and only one basketball.


----------



## USSKittyHawk

Five5even said:


> im going to laugh so hard when all you knick fans realize that There is Zach Randolph and Eddie Curry on your team, and only one basketball.


Isiah is currently laughing, at the fact he made off like a bandit and the only thing he had to give up was a chucker and a box of tissue.


----------



## knicksfan

USSKittyHawk said:


> Isiah is currently laughing, at the fact he made off like a bandit and the only thing he had to give up was a chucker and a box of tissue.


Agreed, I used to have respect for ya'll, but y'all doin some goddamn stupid **** tryin to trash us on our board, just because half of y'all people already ****in aknowledged that Isiah destroyed your sorry *** GM. Screw y'all, and stay the **** out of our board... Oh yeah, before I forget, congrats on your 50 year old center with soon to be shoulder problems and what eventually will become a bad drinking habit and Viagra dependency. 

Thanks, haters

Yours truly, 

Knicksfan


----------



## knicksfan

Five5even said:


> im going to laugh so hard when all you knick fans realize that There is Zach Randolph and Eddie Curry on your team, and only one basketball.


I'm going to laugh so hard when you come to the realization that your GM got robbed, and Isiah didn't even need to use a gun.


----------



## yuyuza1

:lol: at Blazer fans. Guys, Isiah screwed us on a deal. 

Either way, I came here to ask if you heard anything along the lines of a Darius Miles for Malik Rose swap. It was on radio here in Portland, and wanted to see if any of you heard anything.

Thanks and Good Luck.


----------



## 0oh_S0o_FreSh!!

yeah i heard about taht. AS a knicks fan, id do it
Rose for your team is a a perfect fit. he gives veteran leadership and solid points off the bench.


----------



## yuyuza1

Mr.Educated said:


> *yeah i heard about taht*. AS a knicks fan, id do it
> Rose for your team is a a perfect fit. he gives veteran leadership and solid points off the bench.



Really? That's awesome....there might be some truth to this. 

I actually don't care for Rose. It's just about unloading Miles.


----------



## Talkhard

As a Blazer fan and a longtime observer of Zach Randolph, I can promise you that you are getting an amazing offensive force. On some nights, Randolph is simply unstoppable--and he has an amazing knack for getting off tough shots in traffic. You're gonna love the offensive production you get from him.

On the flip side, he clogs up the offensive flow something awful. His signature move is getting the ball on the right side of the lane, swiveling to face his man, faking (and faking again, and again), and finally driving or putting up a shot. It was painful to watch in Portland, because all of our other guys stopped moving and just waited for Randolph to do his one-on-one thing.

Also on the flip side, Randolph is lazy and uninterested in defense. As quick as he is on offense, he is slow as molasses on defense. He won't stop anybody, believe me.

The off-court stuff may never become an issue, who knows. But I wish you well with Randolph. He'll give you some thrills and help you win some games, but I'm not sure his positives outweigh his negatives.


----------



## djtoneblaze

*Re: Randolph, Webster to Knicks?*



mediocre man said:


> Welcome to the world of Zach Randolph
> 
> •1995. Thirty days in juvenile detention for shoplifting.
> 
> •High school years: Thirty days of house arrest for battery.
> 
> •Thirty days in juvenile detention for receiving stolen property, a gun.
> 
> •2002. Underage drinking arrest in Marion, Ind., his hometown.
> 
> •2003. Team suspension by the Trail Blazers for sucker-punching teammate Ruben Patterson in practice and breaking his eye socket.
> 
> •2003. Arrested in Portland for driving under the influence of intoxicants and marijuana.
> 
> •2004. Accused by police of lying in an investigation of his brother shooting three men in an Indiana nightclub.
> 
> •2006. Suspended by the Trail Blazers for making obscene gestures to fans after a game in Indiana.
> 
> •2006. Sued by a Portland woman for sexual assault, though prosecutors didn't file criminal charges.
> 
> •2007. Left a strip club without paying the bill while he was on bereavement leave from the team and missed three games after the death of his girlfriend's cousin.
> 
> •2007. Earlier this month, police were called to the parking lot of a strip club where Randolph and teammate Darius Miles were part of a gathering and a gunshot was fired.
> 
> 
> 
> Glad he's gone, but you have a guy who will score and rebound like a beast in the east.


Are you SERIOUSLY bringing up his JUVENILE record? And LOL @ Randolph being at a strip club where the police were called because of a gunshot... let's lock him up!


----------



## BealzeeBob

There's only a handful of guys that can defend Zach one on one. 
He got his 23/10 against non-stop double and triple teams. (I'll give you that that is on a crappy team.)
He has good range out to 18-20 feet.
Great footwork and soft hands.
He's a guy that wants the ball at crunch time.
He's a good rebounder, especially offensive.

To say he doesn't play defense isn't really fair. He plays sorta ok man defense, but his help defense is bad. Not a shot blocker.

Yeah, Zach's a bonehead. He's capable of doing something dumb enough to drop his value even lower than it is now.

I think the Knicks got the better of this trade. I think our GM (whoever called him an idiot, or whatever, is clueless) didn't what his party habits rubbing off on the pile of youngsters on the Blazers.

I wish Zach luck in NY....except when he plays the Blazers.

Go Blazers


----------



## MrJayremmie

> Isiah is currently laughing, at the fact he made off like a bandit and the only thing he had to give up was a chucker and a box of tissue.





> Agreed, I used to have respect for ya'll, but y'all doin some goddamn stupid **** tryin to trash us on our board, just because half of y'all people already ****in aknowledged that Isiah destroyed your sorry *** GM. Screw y'all, and stay the **** out of our board... Oh yeah, before I forget, congrats on your 50 year old center with soon to be shoulder problems and what eventually will become a bad drinking habit and Viagra dependency.
> 
> Thanks, haters
> 
> Yours truly,
> 
> Knicksfan





> I'm going to laugh so hard when you come to the realization that your GM got robbed, and Isiah didn't even need to use a gun.


So, after 1 season of you guys having Zach, do you now understand what the Portland fans were trying to say?

Just like you guys are trying to do now, the goal was to get rid of Zach at all costs. We cut Francis and Frye is a nice backup to LaMarcus Aldridge.

I wish you guys luck, you have some good pieces.

PS. sorry to bring this thread back up.


----------



## knickstorm

wait till the lottery results alright?? getting zach randolph might mean landing derrick rose, in which case, well worth this disastrous year.


----------



## MrJayremmie

Oh i'm not implying anything like an "i told you so" type thing. I actually really really want the knicks to do well.

I'm just saying, now that you guys know what we went through, you should know what we were talkin' about. 20 and 10 looks good on paper....


----------



## thatsnotgross

Well, there are some ppl that just looks at stats.

Unfortunately I knew about his rap sheet when he came here and I thought he was going to get into trouble. I was wrong about that part.

Instead he was a divider for our team. Good job Randolph good job.


----------



## Da Grinch

most portland fans kept saying once zach came to ny he would go basically crazy with all the trouble he could get into ...

that didn't happen off the court he was a model citizen , it appears he basically hung out with eddy curry all season who wouldn't know off court trouble if it bit him in the rear , so it was never a problem .

on the court however was a problem and a few blazer fans spoke on it but certainly not the majority , he ruined what little chemistry the team had and what improvement he was over frye was negated by how much curry's game suffered alongside him.

he's a very , very talented player and when he played team ball , passed the ball , was active on defense...basically played within the concept of the team he was just awesome...but those moments didn't last ...maybe with some more maturity he could make those spare moments more consistent , and in all likelyhood that is what will happen , but personally i'm not patient enough to wait for him to get it , i would just deal him , hopefully he goes to a winning team that can bench him til he gets it and he matures soon.


----------



## MrJayremmie

^Yea. I'm talkin' about on the court. That kind of stuff is easier to predict because we knew his playstyle, and the playstyle of guys on your roster.

At this point, i think it will be very hard to deal him. Ideally you'd probably want to deal him with other big salaries and eithe get expiring contracts, young players or 1st rounders.

we'll see what happens with Zach. I just don't think NY is the right place for him.

I felt bad for NY, but i read this and saw what you guys were saying and just bookmarked it.


----------



## seifer0406

Now that Isiah is gone, I think whoever the new coach is should give every player a fresh start, including Randolph and Marbury.


----------



## Zuca

I believe that Randolph need a fresh start, without many expectations. He isn't the most smart or mature player in this league, which means that it may take some time to find a good way to make Randolph confortable in a new coaching system. And I still believe that Indiana is the perfect team for him actually. He would thrive with O'Brien, and can make a good pair with Jeff Foster or any other defensive C they possibly draft.

Send Marbury, Randolph and Chandler to Indiana for JO, Murphy and Tinsley. I believe they'll bite on this (due to Marbury big expiring contract) and it's also a good idea for NY.


----------



## Da Grinch

MrJayremmie said:


> ^Yea. I'm talkin' about on the court. That kind of stuff is easier to predict because we knew his playstyle, and the playstyle of guys on your roster.
> 
> At this point, i think it will be very hard to deal him. Ideally you'd probably want to deal him with other big salaries and eithe get expiring contracts, young players or 1st rounders.
> 
> we'll see what happens with Zach. I just don't think NY is the right place for him.
> 
> I felt bad for NY, but i read this and saw what you guys were saying and just bookmarked it.


i dont think the city is a problem , people make way too much of it, its not like randolph was some hick who couldn't adjust to city life , he was fine with city life , he was just in a bigger city .

it was his play . the media didn't make him hold the ball ruining the team's flow , or chuck up 3's for no real reason other than the defense let him have it...if he had a problem it was because of that .

the knicks supposedly had a deal on the table for nene for zach and thomas turned it down , i think his value is ok for what he is , a really good player paid like he is a great one for too many years.

i would deal him for kenyon martin and a 1st rounder and call it a day ...same years on the deal , but zach is much better on the offensive side of the ball and a better rebounder, but a lesser defender.

the knicks are better off building around curry and only need a guy who can defend , board and hit a J for some spacing , martin is a good finisher and seems to have his legs back , the nuggets are a winning team with a strong minded coach and they dont need to play randolph , so its in Zach's best interest to get with the program or he he may not even play , but if he plays the way he is supposed to , the nuggets are instantly a much better team...especially seeing the way they need extra firepower right now.


----------



## E.H. Munro

Boy, talk about a trade that made both teams worse...


----------



## drexlersdad

ehmunro said:


> Boy, talk about a trade that made both teams worse...


the blazers actually improved quite a bit. but thats only in win/loss. our "talent" took a big hit. :\


----------



## Kiyaman

Portland ran pure game on N.Y.. The Zach to Knicks trade have to be the biggest and best CON made this century. 
Why would a Team give up their 20/10 PF when they just draft a 7.0 Center Oden? 
The off the court thing was icing over the cake. Zach stink on the court. He is 100 times SOFTER than Frye. 

*We could have WON 10 to 15 more games this season with having Frye on the Knicks.*


----------



## seifer0406

Kiyaman said:


> Portland ran pure game on N.Y.. The Zach to Knicks trade have to be the biggest and best CON made this century.
> Why would a Team give up their 20/10 PF when they just draft a 7.0 Center Oden?
> The off the court thing was icing over the cake. Zach stink on the court. He is 100 times SOFTER than Frye.
> 
> *We could have WON 10 to 15 more games this season with having Frye on the Knicks.*


And you would still have Isiah as your GM/Coach if that happened. You have to take the good with the bad here.


----------



## MrJayremmie

> i dont think the city is a problem , people make way too much of it, its not like randolph was some hick who couldn't adjust to city life , he was fine with city life , he was just in a bigger city .


err yEA. I'm not sayin' that the off the court stuff mattered at all, because honestly i didn't evne hear of one bad incident.

I'm just talking about the on the court. It just won't work w/ him. IMO, he is a player that will always want to get his no matter how much it costs his team, and since defense doesn't appear on the stat sheet, he won't care about that.

I think you guys should try and get rid of him for anything, because it will save you lots of money and really help your team chemistry (see Portland... we are doin' great w/o Zach, without even ODen).



> And you would still have Isiah as your GM/Coach if that happened. You have to take the good with the bad here.


Yea. You guys got rid of Isaih, AND you might get a high draft pick with a chance at Rose. It could still end up workin' out for ya'll, imo.


----------



## thatsnotgross

Knick fans... this is how bad Zach Randolph is to the NBA right now. The Bucks GM was fired because of wanting to get Randolph. THATS HOW BAD IT IS. I'm sure thats not the main reason but when Senator Kohl talked about the trade and said WTF, im not taking that fat balloon, making that much money. You're fired.


----------

